# Chattanooga Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#18 Chip H/Jeff Horsley O/Brad Vail
2nd-#8 Grit H/Jeff Horsley O/Jack Hollingsworth 
3rd-#20 Lucky H/Chris Ledford O/Mark Medford
4th-#13 AJ H/Glen Guider O/Jennifer Guider
RJ-#1 

JAMS- 3,4,11

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

4,6,7,8,9,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,25,27,
28,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,40,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54

36 Total


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

way to go Jeff Horsley. A 'double qual' day for you and your clients! AWESOME!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

4,6,7,8,9,10,11,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,25,27,
28,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,40,43,46,48,50,51,52,53 ,54

33 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series 

4,9,10,11,16,18,24,28,29,30,33,34,35,40,46,48,50,52,54

19 Total


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to Bobby and Celia Smith on the win with Joy. Two wins back to back puts this 10 month old pup on derby list


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,12,15,17,19,24,25,26,29,30,31,32,33

19 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#8 Joy O/H Bobby Smith
2nd-#18 Quiz H/ Hugh Arthur O/John McCallie
3rd-#29 Rita H/ Hugh Arthur O/Michael Johnston 
4th- sorry don't have the number, but it was Hugh Arthur
RJ-#15 
JAMs- 1,6,10,14,30

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Way to go Bobby!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bobby and Joy!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Mike Johnston, H/Hugh Arthur, & Black Shamerock's Margarita "Rita" for placing 3rd in the derby. This is Rita's third trial with Hugh and her second placement. Way to go Mr.Hugh.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,2,4,8,15,17,19,24,25,26,33

11 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-# 24 Pete H/Steve Yozamp
2nd-#50 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil (Qualified for Natl Amateur)
3rd-#10 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#46 Ruby H/Jeff Horsley O/Randall Ayers

RJ-#35 Candy H/Lynn Troy O/Garry & Sue Taylor

JAMS- 4,9,11,16,18,28,29,34,40,48,52

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Way to go Dreamer, Ken, & Brenda!!!! What a girl


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#33 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#1 Ali O/H Bobby Lane
3rd-#17 Rascal O/H Jessie Kent
4th-#25 Sugar O/H Mark Medford
RJ- #8 Ace O/H Mark Medford

JAMS-32,26,19,4,2

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

WOW, another win for Pete! Way to go Bob and team Outback!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats everyone !!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Pete's 4th series was incredible. Didn't see all dogs run, but texted a friend and told him 1st place was in the book.

Congratulations to Ken & Brenda on a great weekend. 

Many thanks to the CRC, especially Carter Hughes, Keith Griffith, and John McCallie. Arranging for the airing areas near the hotels was a great touch. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Way to go Steve, Bob, and Pete!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Chattanooga Retriever Club would like to thank:

Our Open judges Chuck Kimbrel and David Carrington. These men did an outstanding job of challenging a tremendous field of competitors. Chuck and David took a great piece of property and utilized it to its fullest potential.

Our Am judges Doug Trautman and Kyle Broussard. I overheard many of the trial participants commenting on the creativity and efficiency of each series. Doug and Kyle ran serious tests on serious grounds.

Our Qual and Derby judges Kip Kemp and Ben Sutton. They picked their spot, set their tests and made it happen. Kip and Ben took a gorgeous farm and knew exactly what it took to get the most out of their participants.

Scottsboro Boy Scout Troop 18. This Troop is celebrating their 100th anniversary in 2014 and this was their first ever outing as "bird boys".......we all hope it wont be their last!

Our land owners. You know who you are.....and no one else needs to!

Our Kick A$$ field of Participants. Our club knows you guys could have chosen to run anywhere this weekend. We appreciate you choosing to run with Chattanooga! We hope to see you all again in the spring.

Congratulations to our winners and our placements!!!


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Big thanks to Kip and Ben in the Q. Only my third Trial but it is hard to see how any other could be run more effeciently than what was done on Friday. Called the wife after the third series and said, "I'll be home early". Wife responded, "I'm sorry it didn't go well." My response, "heck no!, I'm in the fourth. There Judges are on top of it." 

That and they said nice things about my dog regardless of how he was running .


Jason


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!! Way to go Bobby L. and Ken!!

Aaron*


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results are on EE.

k g


----------

